# Stregnth in numbers



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

I crammed this cabinet full of goodies, so much that it's hard to appreciate individual pieces... on purpose.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

As I march off to bed, the cabinet makes a sound not unlike this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0DFnJ7_lyw


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2009)

Great looking stuff Charlie, I am hoping to have a cabinet like that full of paterson bottles, I met a guy who has been collecting them since 1968 and he has 600, I am trying to get in his will.....lol
               Your bottles have been sent,
                                                           Jim


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2009)

Charlie how did you get to post such a LARGE pic, I can only do 200Kb it says?????????????


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

I have pics on "flickr" which I can copy the image location from, and stick it in here.. it works as long as I keep my flickr house in order and don't move things around. I use the last icon on the right, the yellow thing with mountains and a postage stamp, or whatever they are attempting to portray..


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2009)

Kool I have to try that...Thanx


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW![8|]


----------

